# frage zu ROMs



## TheBaum (13. Mai 2011)

hi ich würde gerne soul blade über emulator (ps1) auf meinem pc spielen weil ich keine ps1 mehr habe, die original CD von soul blade hab ich jedoch noch.
ist das illegal wenn ich die ROM runterlade obwohl ich das original spiel habe?

finde im internet nur verschiedene aussagen und viel mit "moral" und sowieso... aber keine ahnung was ich jetzt glauben darf ... illegal ... legal ...

wisst ihr da mehr?


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn du das original hast ist es kein Problem, das Ding ist aber auch mit Ps 1 Spielen werden kein Gewinne mehr erzielt deswegen entsteht dadurch auch kein Schaden wenn du dir andere Roms ziehst. Es ist eine Grauzone aber Sony ist es eh scheißegal die interessieren sich nicht dafür und noch weniger die damaligen Entwickler der Spiele. Das gleiche gilt auch für andere ältere Emulatoren wie n64 etc....

Btw Soul Blade ist geil ...


----------



## TheBaum (13. Mai 2011)

ja ich hab soul blade damals mit allen chars die "story" durch gezockt mit nem geprällten finger .... zeigefinger ... und meine wichtigste taste um kombos auszuführen war R1 und das hat übelst "gut" getan die taste zu drücken XD .... jaja ...

das heißt ich könnte auch meine alten super nintendo spiele runterladen? weil da hab ich zwar die konsole noch aber keine drücker mehr seit dem umzug und ein drücker kostet 20€ o.O da bin ich mir bisl zu geizig für solche alten dinger soviel zu zahlen


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2011)

Obs erlaubt ist oder nicht ist umstritten, klar kannst du dir alles downloaden da wird dir niemand irgendwelche Probleme bereiten. Es gibt aber halt Leute die meinen es wäre damit zu vergleichen heutige Spiele downzuloaden dem ist aber nicht so, da wie schon gesagt mit den alten Titeln kein Gewinn mehr gemacht wird...


----------



## TheBaum (13. Mai 2011)

ok danke dir


----------



## DarkMo (14. Mai 2011)

wenn ers doch eh original hat? is doch wayne dann ^^


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Mai 2011)

das sag mal den Urheberecht , natürlich ist es illegal, interressiert aber keinen.
Emulatoren sind generell legal sofern kein PS1 bios verbreitet wird.Und ohne dieses bios läuft der emu nicht.Daher sagt man das emulatoren illegal sind. mal sehn wie lang der thread offen ist.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

Ja auch wenn er nicht lange offen bleibt es geht hier nicht ums Prinzip sondern um Logik, ich bin generell gegen Leute die sich Spiele ziehen aber das hier hat garkeine Auswirkung auf irgendwelche Firmen oder sonstwas.


----------



## TheBaum (14. Mai 2011)

ich hab aber gelesen das wenn man eine ps1 hat das es dann nicht illegal sei sich das BIOS zu laden... oder ist das doch illegal?

..also diese retrogames werden wohl keinen mehr reich machen von daher find ichs net schlimm wenn sich die wer saugt ...
bin am überlegen ob ich da auch ein paar sauge weil ich bau mir gerade einen arcade automaten, auf dem will ich dann meine ganzen alten spiele zocken also -> ps1 / snes / n64 / noch älter...
da wär es halt dann ganz lustig so ne GROSSE auswahl an retro games zu haben wie streetfighter, dragon's lair, weaponlords etc.

aber ich bin da immer so der "schisser" was das angeht weil man denkt immer .. jaja ich werde schon net erwischt .. zack biste dran^^.

habt ihr mal was gehört das irgendwer mal belangt worden ist für ROMs also ... nur ROMs net wegen filmen oder neueren spielen... 


achso und weiß wer woher ich .CHD files bekomme? das sind die audio dateien etc für die spiele.. ich spiel über MAME emu da braucht fast alles solche CHD files und finde die aber nicht ... aber der EMU is auch eher für die richtig alten arcade spiele.. funktioniert jedoch bis hin zum super nintendo (oder sogar weiter ).


----------



## Veriquitas (14. Mai 2011)

Das ist umstritten aber es ist blödsinnig darauf jemanden zu verklagen zumindest in Deutschland weil dadurch kein Verlust entsteht.


----------



## GxGamer (14. Mai 2011)

Diskussionen über Emulatoren/Roms sind hier generell untersagt.
Erstens wurde der Kopierschutz umgangen, zweitens wird das Urheberrecht verletzt.

-Closed-


----------

